# Chicago Cops Shooting Man Who Stabbed Female Officer



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Arterial spurting




Chicago, Illinois - The Civilian Office of Police Accountability released body camera footage that shows a man stabbing a cop in her protective vest with a butcher knife before other officers fire a series of fatal shots at him. The knife-wielding man, identified as 34-year-old Shaon Jermy Ochea Warner, was pronounced dead at the scene. Early reports indicate officers from the 8th District responded to the area in search of a suspect believed to have stabbed an individual. Officers located an individual matching the description in Vittum Park and repeatedly gave commands to drop the knife. Officers deployed a Taser to subdue the individual temporarily to no avail. The individual then attacked one of the officers, and proceeded to stab her numerous times. Two officers fired their weapons, fatally wounding the individual. The officer who was stabbed was wearing a protective ballistic vest and not seriously injured. COPA's investigation into the officer's actions, including use of deadly force, is in its early stages and will determine if the actions of the officers are in accordance with Department policy and training.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

A number of excellent learning points on this one. She's very lucky to still be alive.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

And this is why we can’t “just tase” everybody who has a knife.

Lethal cover officer’s gun malfunctioned twice (!). As soon as the bad guy started to get up after being Tased, the Sgt should have dropped the Taser and drawn lethal. The subject’s armed anyways, so it’s not like she has to worry about him picking up the Taser at that point. She’s lucky to be alive. From what I understand, her vest deflected most of the knife blows.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

This will only get worse......................


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep.
Another assassination of an aspiring rapper who walks his elderly mother to church on sundays and plays basketball with the underprivileged youth in an effort to lift themselves out of the ghetto and enjoys his life in the LBGTQUMOUSE community,...married to a white girl.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Got to love CNN 

Aspiring culinary artists and community leader was brutally murdered today by a white police officer, The officer who made 200k$ last year with details and overtime was heard shouting expletives at the victim just prior to shots being heard shattering the overall tranquility of mostly calm and peaceful night.

Several witness stated to CNN that the victim Mr. Shaon Jermy Ochea Warner, better known to his friends, family and fellow workers at the local volunteer soup kitchen as "Dr. Slice" and "The Cook" was attempting to show the officers his newest addition of Wustof chef knives. Reporters learned Mr. Warner planned to opened his own restaurant in the near future. When reached for comment Mr. Warner friends and family denied any knowledge of his future culinary endeavors.

CNN reporters have found the officer has been placed on paid administrative leave pending an investigation in to the shooting. Reporters were told this is a "uncommon" procedure according to the Chicago police administration. The department further stated criminal charges had not been filed against the officer as of the day of the shooting. The Chicago police department declined to release any further comment or details pertaining to the killing.

Reporters had also obtained the officers home address from Mrs. Elsie Melcher, a neighbor who asked not to be identified. When the officer was reached for statement the soon to be former officer declined to comment. His wife Jennifer Gump maiden name of Curren originally from Greenbow Alabama who manages the hair salon located at the corner of Sixth Street and West main, also declined to provide a statement to CNN. Jennifer abruptly left in her White Ford Focus with IL Tag 123ABC saying only that she has to pick up their children from the Vittum park middle school located just down the street. If you recall CNN had done a story about Vittum park school a year ago on their lax security measures, specifically a rear door that has always been left open due to a faulty lock.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

RodneyFarva said:


> Got to love CNN
> 
> Aspiring culinary artists and community leader was brutally murdered today by a white police officer, The officer who made 200k$ last year with details and overtime was heard shouting expletives at the victim just prior to shots being heard shattering the overall tranquility of mostly calm and peaceful night.
> 
> ...


You didn't post the link to the GoFundMe. We must all donate to open a restaurant including a memorial of the slain chef. His memory should live on forever as a hero and pillar of the community.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn! 
but I did make tee shirts!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Agreed about the Taser, EU. 

If they had one, this is a better situation for a 40mm or beanbag shotgun. They are too close to use a Taser on a bad guy with a knife. However, it seems like neither of these less-lethal options would have been effective on this suspect, judging by the way he was able to get back up after being Tased by what looks like the Taser7, which is a better Taser than the X26P.

If you're gonna use any less-lethal tool, especially in a situation like this, a designated cover officer needs to be standing close by. The lethal officer was too far away from the Taser sergeant, which allowed her to be stabbed several times before the other two officers were able to fire without hitting her. They are all very lucky here for different reasons.

Since the guy was standing in the middle of the park by himself and was known to have already stabbed someone, they should have waited for more officers, developed some type of plan, and then made it happen. There was no rush for one officer and one sergeant, especially on a big city department like this, to have moved so quickly on this guy. Bad things happen when we rush into situations in police work when we don't have to.

The supervisor's job is to supervisor, not be involved in the situation unless necessary. It's hard to see and evaluate the whole situation when you're directly involved in it. That's why they're called supervisor.

(That being said, I'm speaking for departments that have a lot of officers. I realize there are many departments around the country, including New England where the only two or three officers on the road includes a supervisor who might have to get physically involved because there aren't enough personnel.)

We should be learning from incidents like these because we know they'll be happening again in the future. My department looks at these critical incidents closely in order to help make ourselves better, which equates to helping to stay safer, especially nowadays.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

No LL. Either he COMPLIES, or gets dropped. He already tried to KILL someone.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> No LL. Either he COMPLIES, or gets dropped. He already tried to KILL someone.


If only the LEFT understood reality. They just don't and never will and THAT'S why they are a pain in the ass. Fantasy is lovely when it comes to getting your jollies, but when it comes to the real world, it rarely plays out.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm stuck that she kept on the taser, continued to taze, and didn't seem to try to get her gun out?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sooty said:


> I'm stuck that she kept on the taser, continued to taze, and didn't seem to try to get her gun out?


Brain Fart under extreme circumstances, I'm sure.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Sooty said:


> I'm stuck that she kept on the taser, continued to taze, and didn't seem to try to get her gun out?


Severe Training Issue.


----------

